# camera raw



## photodoc (Mar 30, 2012)

I am trying to save an image as a TIFF file after working it in RAW and I get the message in the window "Camera Raw Save Status" "There was not enough memory". I'm trying to save to a file on my computer, not on the Compact Flash card and it gives me that message. There should be a surplus of memory available on the computer? What do I do?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

it is not referring to disc space - it is referring to RAM, saying that you don't have enough RAM to allow it to process the image to a saved state. RAW files can be quite large and demand high RAM usage when making adjustments.

how much RAM do you have installed?

have you allocated any disk space to virtual memory?


----------

